
The Curse of the Diaeresis (2016) - rfreytag
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-curse-of-the-diaeresis
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Also, it is rare enough that it completely messes up scripts and stuff that
hopes to match [a-zA-Z], or even locale-sensitive \w's.

~~~
samuellb
Better check for characters that aren't letters in ASCII, and assume that
everything else is a letter (i.e. including Unicode). Not 100% correct, but
simple and future proof.

And when it comes to the diaeresis, it's rare enough that it will create
confusion for people who are used to German, Swedish, Finish, etc. (except for
in words like naïve where there's no risk for confusion).

